# Cypripedium passerinum



## arcticshaun (Jul 5, 2009)

Not quite open yet, I'll have to come back in a few days (2-3 max).














Fairly late this year as buds have not emerged on some plants, usually done by the end of June here, I was told.

Shaun


----------



## biothanasis (Jul 5, 2009)

Cool!!!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jul 5, 2009)

Sweet photos! Yes, apparently our native orchids are about three weeks behind here; we had a very cool spring this year, complete with snow in June!


----------



## fundulopanchax (Jul 7, 2009)

Very happy-looking plants!

Ron


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jul 7, 2009)

Indeed, very happy looking. Those ovaries are nice and fat already!


----------

